# My locusts are eating each other



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have them in perfectly good housing- i washed it out this morning after only having them a couple of days. it is dry, they have a small dish with fresh food in (no pesticides), and a layer of bran, have ventilation, and are on a heat mat. Everyday I am finding more dead, two today, and they have been eaten by the others. The ones left now look huge! I suppose they're the toughest ones. I don't see how they are stressed except that they are in a confined area and can't get away from the others. I just looked it up and apparently the stimulus for a plague of locusts to keep moving is the fear of the ones behind them eating them, because they are cannibalistic. And in a tub they can't really get away can they. So do yours eat each other then? Honest to god my tub looks like the nicest tub any locust has ever seen. If i put them in a huge one will they be less likely to eat each other? The tub they're in 3 times bigger than the one they came in, and some people keep livefood in those tiny boxes all the time. I thought maybe it's because they're so catered for they are stronger and displaying more natural behaviour? I now have 8 left, out of over 20....


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I just make sure mine have LOADS of fresh food as well as dried. I have only seen them eating each other a couple of times. and I manage to keep mine for about a week or so with no probs. I keep mine ontop of the tank's light fitting for warmth.

I keep my locusts in a large cricket keeper with the tubes removed. put in egg boxes and fresh food with bug gel. and then the bug grub stuff.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

I would try a larger container. 
I keep mine in a large flat Faunarium
Exo Terra : Products : Faunarium
I use lots of cardboard tubes (kitchen and toilet roll tubes)
Bran in the bottom. Feed everyday. I dont have any probs doing it this way. : victory:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I keep mine in the largest one of these without any problems. I buy 200 medium at a time and have never had a problem


----------

